# There´s a good subject: Services in Mexico



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

How do you handle this? Any good comments? Language barrier problems?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> How do you handle this? Any good comments? Language barrier problems?


What services are you referring to?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> What services are you referring to?


Any services: Carpenters, plumbing, banks, building a house, supermarkets

I find it rather interesting when it comes to this subject; many people complain about services and others understand that living abroad is just plain different


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Any services: Carpenters, plumbing, banks, building a house, supermarkets
> 
> I find it rather interesting when it comes to this subject; many people complain about services and others understand that living abroad is just plain different


It sounds like you're asking about what life is like in Mexico for expats, especially those whose command of Spanish isn't that great. Since you're Mexican, why does this interest you? In my case, I speak Spanish well and never expected that life here would be like it was for me back in the States - that's one of the reasons I like living here  .


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> How do you handle this? Any good comments? Language barrier problems?


After six years here, I have some local friends, but the first few years most of my Spanish practice came from dealing with services, INM, IMSS, notario, plomario, albañiles. It keeps life interesting.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

The same has been true for me. At first my house was being remodeled, so my initial "Spanish teachers" were the work crews (along with my neighbors). Later came car registration and driver's license, insurance, banking, negotiating problems with utility bills, and so on. Last September (5+ years later) I made a will at the notaría and was delighted to find written in it that I'd mastered Spanish and didn't need a translator. Last week I was suddenly hospitalized for surgery. Most doctors spoke at least some English, but almost none of the nurses or other staff did, so I learned a lot of new vocabulary!

Maybe GaryJ65 also means the different-ness of the services themselves compared to what we're used to? For me, that's part of the adventure, but I've lived in other foreign countries before moving to Mexico.


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Makaloco,
I am wondering how it works out when you get sick or even hospitalized? is it affordable? Do you come home for medical services when its more serious?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perezl said:


> Makaloco,
> I am wondering how it works out when you get sick or even hospitalized? is it affordable? Do you come home for medical services when its more serious?


Come home? I don't know about Makaloco, but for many of us, home is Mexico.


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you, I get it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

perezl said:


> Makaloco,
> I am wondering how it works out when you get sick or even hospitalized? is it affordable? Do you come home for medical services when its more serious?


When I am sick or need a check-up, I visit my doctor. He charges 200 pesos for a visit, which is equivalent to about 16 dollars.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

perezl said:


> Makaloco,
> I am wondering how it works out when you get sick or even hospitalized? is it affordable? Do you come home for medical services when its more serious?


As with TG, home for me is here in Mexico. Previously, I wouldn't have been able to answer the "how it works" part, but as it happens, I visited my doctor one Saturday early this month for severe abdominal pain. It turned out to be a huge mutant ovarian cyst, and I underwent abdominal surgery Monday morning to have it out. I was hospitalized for two days, in a lovely little private hospital in the center where my doctor practices. The surgery was done by a gynecology specialist whose practice is also there. The room was private and clean, medical and hospital services were excellent, I was visited by doctors several times a day, and everything was highly professional. Nursing staff were lovely, well trained and patient. Even the food was good! Two weeks later, I'm recovering well and only slightly the worse for wear. Total cost (hospital, surgery, OR, doctors, meds, equipment, radiology, lab, pathology, etc., and even a blood transfusion) came to the equivalent of about $4,700 USD charged on my AmEx card. My insurance will reimburse me for most if not all of it.


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing Makaloco. This is very helpful. So the insurance does reimburse. What insurance company do you have. I am very impressed. I have family in mexico (my husband's father and etc). Dad goes to Seguro Social... recently dealt with cancer issue but it looks like he is okay. His wife recently died but I do not know what medical help in US could or would have done. (tumor in stomach... travelled very quickly). Thank you, I am relieved.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

perezl said:


> Thank you for sharing Makaloco. This is very helpful. So the insurance does reimburse. What insurance company do you have. I am very impressed. I have family in mexico (my husband's father and etc). Dad goes to Seguro Social... recently dealt with cancer issue but it looks like he is okay. His wife recently died but I do not know what medical help in US could or would have done. (tumor in stomach... travelled very quickly). Thank you, I am relieved.


Keep in mind that I have private insurance, not Seguro Social or Seguro Popular. It's a retiree extension of a former employer's plan with a European carrier. They can handle claims in Spanish, different currencies, and so on. For the US I have only Medicare, which of course doesn't cover me in Mexico.


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you nonetheless. I will have private insurance and I have heard that some are going international (i.e. Blue Shield was doing something in Mexco. I think Border). This is very helpful, nonetheless. I really appreciate your sharing.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

As in the US, the care you can expect will vary by where you live.

Little towns in both countries tend to have less stellar care, big cities, excellent.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

How many bilingual service providers would you say there are ? From the ones you have used of course (Dentists, Doctors, Contractors, Banks, etc)


----------

